# Butterfly Tutorial?



## Rosscism (Jan 22, 2012)

Anyone know where I may find one? A video on this would be great.


----------



## DaveSteve (May 16, 2012)

This is all what I can think right now. Joerg explains the 'butterfly'.


----------



## Rosscism (Jan 22, 2012)

THanks, Dave! Keep them coming.


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/15265-the-butterflyalbatross-shooting-style/
another good tutorial is this by Torsten


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

Ross, torsten is kinda the king for butterfly on youtube, as far as I can tell. Check out his videos. I think he's torsten1611

Sam


----------

